# Brauche Hilfe: Unterschiede zwischen Core i3 / i5 Prozessoren?



## Walti (5. März 2010)

hey leute ich bin im begriff mir einen spiele laptop zu kaufen.  habe mich jetzt für einen alienware entschieden (aus mehreren gründen) brauch aber noch hilfe beim prozessor: 
Intel® Core™ i5 Processor 540M(2.53GHz,3MB cache) [zuzgl. 180,00 € oder 5 €/monat1]
Intel® Core™ i5 Processor 520M(2.40GHz,3MB cache) [zuzgl. 180,00 € oder 5 €/monat1]
Intel® Core™ i3 Processor 330M(2.13GHz,3MB cache) [Im Preis enthalten]

das sind die drei mir bleibenden auswahlmöglichkeiten. leider weis ich nicht wirklich wo da der unterschied ist und ob der unterschied den preis wert ist.

hier vielleicht noch ein paar interessante angaben zu meinem spieleverhalten: im moment spiele ich hauptsächlich online, also bad company 2 und left 4 dead 2, nebenbei läuft natürlich immer noch teamspeak. sonst sollten spiele wie metro 2033 und splinter cell 5 (werd ich mir nämlich beide sicher anschaffen) so gut wie möglich funktionieren.
falls ihr noch mehr infos braucht einfach posten.
danke schon mal im vorhinaus

euer
walt


----------



## b14ckj4ck (5. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*

hey.. also der Unterschied zwischen dem i3 und i5 dürfte wohl sein, während die i5-Prozessoren "richtige" physikalische QuadCore-Prozessoren sind, ist der i3 nur ein logischer QuadCore, aus echt besitzt er aber nur 2 Kerne. Ich denke von der Leistung würde der quasi einem Triple-Core ziemlich nahe kommen...

in sofern musst du dich hald entscheiden ob du einen wahren QuadCore willst oder eben nur einen DualCore mit SMT-Feature..

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Walti (6. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*



b14ckj4ck schrieb:


> hey.. also der Unterschied zwischen dem i3 und i5 dürfte wohl sein, während die i5-Prozessoren "richtige" physikalische QuadCore-Prozessoren sind, ist der i3 nur ein logischer QuadCore, aus echt besitzt er aber nur 2 Kerne. Ich denke von der Leistung würde der quasi einem Triple-Core ziemlich nahe kommen...
> 
> in sofern musst du dich hald entscheiden ob du einen wahren QuadCore willst oder eben nur einen DualCore mit SMT-Feature..
> 
> mfg b14ckj4ck


okay danke. ist es auch im preisleistungsverhältnis angemessen 180 euro mehr zu verlangen?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (6. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*

Das kommt daruf an, was du machen möchtest. Fürs zocken würde ich dir - mit Blick auf die Zukunft - klar den i5 empfehlen! Wenn dir eine lange Akkulaufzeit wichtiger ist, dann den i3. Die 180€ kann der i5 schon wert sein, wenn du vor hast das Notebook lange zu behalten und viel damit zu Spilen und auch anderweitig viele CPU-lastige Programme nutzt. Das wären Bildbearbeitung, Video-Schnitt und das umrechnen von Videos.
mfg


----------



## b14ckj4ck (6. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*

würde DeFenSoOOoR zustimmen.., sofern fürs Spielen würde ich es mir leisten..

welche Grafikkarte wäre denn dabei??

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Walti (7. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*

die grafikkarte wäre diese: 512 MB NVIDIA® GeForce GT240M. nachdem ich ehr viel zocken will investiere ich wohl die 180€. die grafikkarte ist doch auch nicht grade schlecht oder?


----------



## alf3181 (7. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*

Bei so einer überschrift krig ich das 
Das man Hilfe sucht ist meistens so im Forum, Aber bei so einer überschrift, mench da schrebit mann  rein worum es geht und nicht sow as, was klar ist.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (7. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*

welches notebook wäre es denn konkret?


----------



## Walti (7. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*



b14ckj4ck schrieb:


> welches notebook wäre es denn konkret?


das alienware m15x mit einer 500gb festplatte und beim prozessor bin ich mir eben noch nciht sicher.


----------



## freak094 (7. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*

nimm einen i5 da haste dann länger spaß damit


----------



## Semih91 (7. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*

Und baue dir deinen Rechner selsbt und kaufe nciht bei Dell!


----------



## Walti (7. März 2010)

*AW: brauche dringend eure hilfe!*



Semih91 schrieb:


> Und baue dir deinen Rechner selsbt und kaufe nciht bei Dell!


warum nicht? ich will ja einen laptop. meinen rechner hab ich mir eh selber gebaut nur beim laptop hab ich einfach keine ahnung


----------



## Walti (7. März 2010)

nachdem ich grade bemerkt habe das bei meiner geburtstagsfeier mehr geld übrig geblieben ist als gedacht könnte sich sogar ein Intel® Core™ i7 Processor 720QM (1.60Ghz, 6MB L3 cache), aber ist der auch wirklich besser als ein Intel® Core™ i5 Processor 540M(2.53GHz,3MB cache) ? danke schon mal für die antworten


----------



## b14ckj4ck (7. März 2010)

naja.. persönlich denke ich der i5 wird definitiv ausreichen.. wie hoch würde der unterschied preislich ausfallen?
mit welcher bildschirmauflösung würde du ihn nehmen?


----------



## Walti (7. März 2010)

b14ckj4ck schrieb:


> naja.. persönlich denke ich der i5 wird definitiv ausreichen.. wie hoch würde der unterschied preislich ausfallen?
> mit welcher bildschirmauflösung würde du ihn nehmen?


der preisunterschied zw. i5 und i7 liegt bei 30€. das sind die möglichen bildschirmauflösungen wobei ich eher zum billigeren tendiere: 
 15.6-inch Wide HD+ (1600 x 900) WLED display [Im Preis enthalten]
15.6-inch Wide Full HD Display (1920x1080) [zuzgl. 100,00 € oder 3 €/monat1]


----------



## Semih91 (7. März 2010)

Aso, habe nicht gesehen, dass es ein Laptop ist, habe halt gemerkt, dass du von Dell schaust, deshalb 
Aber bei Laptops würde ich Samsung (Preis-/Leistungverhältnis ist Top!) oder Acer holen


----------



## Walti (8. März 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Aso, habe nicht gesehen, dass es ein Laptop ist, habe halt gemerkt, dass du von Dell schaust, deshalb
> Aber bei Laptops würde ich Samsung (Preis-/Leistungverhältnis ist Top!) oder Acer holen


acer hab ich schon geschaut die werden aber um einiges teurer wenn man damit zocken will. wo schau ich am besten bei samsung?


----------



## Semih91 (8. März 2010)

Notebooks von Samsung: Leidenschaft für Perfektion | Samsung Electronics GmbH

Hier ist die Hauptseite. Du kannst auch bei Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de etc nach Notebooks schauen


----------



## Teclis (8. März 2010)

Also ich würde denn meißten bezüglich des Prozessors nicht zustimmen.
Ich zocke auch gern und hab mir ein System aus 5770 und i3 zusammengebaut. Grafikleistung für Spiele - Prozessorleistung für Ausnahmen.

Gerade bei Shootern ist Grafikleistung doch das wichtigste. 

Wenn ich mir die PCGH 02/10 Seite 50 anschau gibt´s dort eine Auflistung der Mobil und Desktop Prozessoren ix von Intel.
Dort haben alle i5 Mobil-Prozessoren nur 2 physikalische Kerne.
Da kommt es wahrscheinlich noch stark auf die Nummer hinter dem i5 an.

Welche Serie schaust du dir denn bei Dell an. Poste mal den Link.


----------



## Walti (8. März 2010)

Teclis schrieb:


> Also ich würde denn meißten bezüglich des Prozessors nicht zustimmen.
> Ich zocke auch gern und hab mir ein System aus 5770 und i3 zusammengebaut. Grafikleistung für Spiele - Prozessorleistung für Ausnahmen.
> 
> Gerade bei Shootern ist Grafikleistung doch das wichtigste.
> ...


----------



## Teclis (8. März 2010)

Du hast ja im ersten Beitrag die i5 Prozessoren genannt...
Also der i5-520m hat genauso wie der i5-540m und die i3 CPUs 2 physikalische und 4 logische Kerne. Der einzige Unterschied ist der geringere Takt und der fehlende Turbomodus (bei gebrauch eines Kernes).
Das sagt zumindest pcgh.


----------



## Walti (8. März 2010)

Teclis schrieb:


> Du hast ja im ersten Beitrag die i5 Prozessoren genannt...
> Also der i5-520m hat genauso wie der i5-540m und die i3 CPUs 2 physikalische und 4 logische Kerne. Der einzige Unterschied ist der geringere Takt und der fehlende Turbomodus (bei gebrauch eines Kernes).
> Das sagt zumindest pcgh.


okay und was bringt ein turbomodus? *ichnoob*


----------



## Teclis (8. März 2010)

Der Turbomodus sorgt bei allen i5 und i7 für eine automatische Übertaktung sobald nur ein Kern stark ausgelastet wird. 
Das gibt nen Leistungsschub bei alten single-core spielen. 
Aktuelle Spiele unterstützen meistens mindestens zwei Kerne.

Der i7-720QM hat scheinbar vier echte Kerne. Wenn du auf CPU Leistung wert legst dann kauf dir auf jeden Fall den i7 statt i5.

Ich würde dir allerdings empfehlen beim i3 zu bleiben und die Kohle in den 260M zu investieren.


----------



## Teclis (10. März 2010)

Wenn du dir immer noch nicht sicher bist, würde ich die Benschmarktabellen der Grafikkarten und CPU´s in pcgh 02/10 und 04/10 vergleichen. Dort siehst du einen großen Sprung zwischen 240 und 260 sowie einen kleinen zwischen i3 und i7.
 Diese lassen sich natürlich nicht 1 zu 1 auf den Mobil Bereich übertragen. Die Tendenz sollte aber stimmen.


----------



## heArd (1. September 2010)

Nach etwas googeln habe ich den wahren Unterschied zw. den i3 und i5 gefunden. Das einzige, worin sich die beiden bei gleicher Taktrate unterscheiden, ist der Turbomodus. Ein i3 kann sich nur um eine 133Mhz-Stufe hochtakten, wohingegen es einem i5 ermöglicht ist, sich um bis zu 266 Mhz hochtakten zu können. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein Witz  Es ist also nicht so, dass ein i5 ein nativer Quadcore ist.


----------



## pagani-s (2. September 2010)

also wenn du geld für alienware hast würd ich dir leistungstechnisch lieber das hier empfehlen^^

Acer Aspire 7745G-724G64BN (LX.PUM02.054) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

weiß ja nicht was du in deinem pc hast aber das teil hier könnte quasi nen desktop pc ablösen


----------



## IronAge (2. September 2010)

Der Mobile Core i3 hat kein Turboboost

Core i3 und Core i5 unterscheiden sich aber noch in anderen Leistungsmerkmalen.

Wenn man z.B. Virtualisierungssoftware oder Verschlüsselung nutzt sollten diese Unterschiede nicht unbeachtet bleiben.

Compare Intel® Products,

Intel stellt zum direkten Vergleich auf der Website nette Tools zur Verfügung.


----------



## heArd (2. September 2010)

IronAge schrieb:


> Der Mobile Core i3 hat kein Turboboost
> 
> Core i3 und Core i5 unterscheiden sich aber noch in anderen Leistungsmerkmalen.
> 
> ...



Gut, die Unterschiede sind doch größer, als ich anfangs gedacht habe, aber es rechfertigt nicht wirklich den Preisunterschied.


----------



## IronAge (2. September 2010)

Da Du bei einem Notebook wenig Einfluß nehmen kannst auf die Taktung/Kühlung und es ja eventuell auch eine Weile halten soll 
würde ich nicht zu sehr sparen.

Wenn schon Core i3 dann wenigstens den mit dem höchsten Takt.
Oder halt den kleinen/mittleren I5.


----------



## heArd (2. September 2010)

Oder man übertaktet den Prozessor. Sofern man nicht die Spannung ändert, bleibt der "Stromverbrauch" fast derselbe. Das einzige Problem ist, dass man die Garantie dann verliert.


----------



## IronAge (2. September 2010)

Da wäre ich bei einem Notebook sehr vorsichtig.

1.> Die Kühlung ist darauf nicht wirklich ausgelegt - Du kannst sie net so einfach verändern. 
     Bestenfalls in geringem Umfang regeln bzw. für eine geringere Umgebungstemperatur sorgen z.B. Durch einen Notebook-Kühler.
     (diese Maßnahme kostet auch wieder Geld)

2.> Verlust der Garantie - könnte mir vorstellen dass auch überwacht/aufgezeichnet wird bei einem Notebook.

3.> Wenn Du aktuelle Spiele die auf Multithreading hin optimiert sind zockst bringt natürlich auch das HT/SMT mal ganz abgesehen vom höheren Takt eines i5 Vorteile. 
      Vom Turbo-Boost ganz zu schweigen der ja bei den Notebooks über das bei Desktop i3/i5 übliche Niveau hinausgeht.


----------



## heArd (2. September 2010)

@IronAge:
1. Solange man nur den FSB-Takt verändert, steigt oder sinkt die Leistungsaufnahme und somit die Wärmeentwicklung nur unwesentlich. Eine Spannungsänderung würde bewirken, dass die Kühlung möglicherweise nicht mehr ausreicht, aber nicht das Erhöhen des FSB-Takts.

2. Das BIOS merkt sich das, wenn der Prozessor übertaktet wurde.

3. Ein i3 hat doch auch ein HT/SMT-Unterstützung, oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## IronAge (2. September 2010)

Der i3 hat auch HT/SMT - Turbo Boost dafür aber nicht. 

Moderates OC wirst Du wohl betreiben können. 

Die Annahme dass sich bei Übertaktung ohne Spannungserhöhung nicht die Temperatur erhöht halt ich für ein Gerücht.

Wird sich aber wohl in der Umgebung in der Du das Notebook überwiegend nutzt nicht auswirken da relativ gering.

Bei Umgebungstemperatur >=40 Grad würde ich dann aber auf OC eher verzichten am NB.


----------



## heArd (3. September 2010)

IronAge schrieb:


> Der i3 hat auch HT/SMT - Turbo Boost dafür aber nicht.
> 
> Moderates OC wirst Du wohl betreiben können.
> 
> ...



Macht der Turboboost eig. viel aus? Die Takterhöhung ist doch relativ gering.
Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass eine Übertaktung ohne Spannungserhöhung die Temperatur nicht ändert, sondern, dass das nur unwesentlich ist, d.h. wenige Grad Celsius (ich habe es an meinem PC probiert: von 3.16GHz auf 3.5GHz ohne Spannungsänderung ergibt eine Temperaturerhöhung von vllt. 2-4°C )


----------

